# Sticky  Please read this before posting a question



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

This forum was created to help you choose the right fishing kayak, so if you are unsure about which kayak might be right for you, this is the place to ask.

In order for everyone to give their recommendations you should tell us your size (height and weight), locations you intend to kayak fish and manner in which you intend to fish, for example, fly fishing or live bait.

The AKFF Wiki ( http://www.akff.net/wiki ) also contains a wealth of knowledge, so feel free to have a browse.

Please help us to help you


----------

